# shooting tab shelf, how to use it



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

FateSaint said:


> I thought I understood but I bought a new KSL tab and it describes it differently in such a way that does not even make a sense to me!
> 
> Can someone explain the proper setup of the shelf on a shooting tab and exactly what should be in contact with it?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have the KSL tab, I have the AAE Cavalier Elite which also has a shelf. There are two ways that I've set up a shelf before that both give good results. 

One way is to drop the shelf down the body of the plate so that you can rest your thumb on top of it and just have contact between your thumb/index finger on your jawline. This way you can feel the contact both in your hand and on your jawline. After a while I found due to my skinny hands that I was rotating my hand to get this contact on both my finger and thumb however so I changed from that. If your fingers are of average-large chunkiness you may get better results with it in terms of alignment. A very nice set up for determining correct placement as you get two "felt" reference points if you follow my meaning.

What I have taken to using now instead is to put the plate level with the edge of the tab plate. This makes a large flat surface to place against the underside of your jawline, which in combination with finger contact of your index finger (size depending) is very consistant. If your fingers are larger again this may require you raise the shelf above the edge of the plate.

All of this in mind, I have shot equally high scores using no shelf at all, so it's all about how you like your anchor to feel.


----------



## jeeminy (Oct 19, 2012)

First, i apologize for butting into this thread with no useful info :-/

I adhered to my personal rule, which is "JFGI" (just freaking google it) before i came back to ask this question:

what is a shooting tab shelf?? my first google result is this actual thread, believe it or not. i'm a complete beginner, so please forgive me.


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

jeeminy said:


> First, i apologize for butting into this thread with no useful info :-/
> 
> I adhered to my personal rule, which is "JFGI" (just freaking google it) before i came back to ask this question:
> 
> ...


Hi Jeeminy, We all started being newbies to Olympic Archery. Attached photos of my AAE Elite Finger Tab which shows you the ledge
on one side and finger spacer on the other. I place my thumb knuckle on top of the ledge and I use it to anchor under my chin. The thumb and knuckle rest on the side bottom of my chin. That way i can always feel my correct anchor on each shot. Some people
install the ledge at the top of the plate and place the ledge itself on the side of the chin. Whichever is more comfortable. The other
side has the finger spacer which is self explanatory for placing the tab on the string. One finger on top and two fingers below
the knocking point. This will prevent your fingers from moving the arrow and knock when drawing and shooting. I hope this will
give you some insight to the shooting Finger Tab. Regards
Norman


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

jeeminy said:


> First, i apologize for butting into this thread with no useful info :-/
> 
> I adhered to my personal rule, which is "JFGI" (just freaking google it) before i came back to ask this question:
> 
> what is a shooting tab shelf?? my first google result is this actual thread, believe it or not. i'm a complete beginner, so please forgive me.



Hi, the shelf is a ledge that is attached to the finger tab. It is a place to put your jawline (edge fo face) when anchoring. It is attached to the metal plate that you hold in your hand. Some shoot with one, some without. Though at high level competitions, you will find most use one. 

It can be used to adjust the position of your anchor to shoot longer distances, but mostly it is to give you more surface area to anchor on. 

You can see the shelf attached here 

View attachment 1572682


Chris


----------



## jeeminy (Oct 19, 2012)

Norman2 and Chrstphr- AHHHHhhhh i see it. thank you! I knew what a shooting tab was but had no idea what the shelf thing was, so then i thought it might be something completely separate. lol. 

Ya'll rock, thank you for taking the time to help me out, i appreciate it!


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I've stopped using the ledge on my tab as I get enough contact with the top edge of the tab under the jawbone. As chrstphr suggested, it can be a useful cheat if you're just short reaching a long distance outdoors. Raise the ledge and gain a little distance.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

the ledge should go inside the jawbone (closer to your throat)


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

I use the Cavalier Elite tab also and was using the shelf low to place my thumb on top, when shooting at the range (Olympic Training Center here in San Diego), one of the RA's suggested to move the shelf up and place thumb under so that the shelf is in contact with my jaw. I have to say it felt more natural to place thumb on top, but the shelf doesn't move down enough so it never really felt correct. I've gotten used to my thumb under, but i'm contemplating whether to leave it on at all.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd suggest leaving the thumb on. As for the shelf...you can take THAT off with much less pain.

(sorry - I couldn't resist.)


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

archeryal said:


> I'd suggest leaving the thumb on. As for the shelf...you can take THAT off with much less pain.
> 
> (sorry - I couldn't resist.)


Badabing! lol


----------

